# Spinning: In need of a new fiber source



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I have had so much fiber stored that I haven't purchased any in a long time, now I am in need again, lol. Since I haven't purchased in such a long time most of my sources have disappeared. Can anyone recommend a good, reasonably priced place to purchase roving or top? I like exotic fiber blends but also just plain wool. Thanks so much.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Me too


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, I have had so much fiber stored that I haven't purchased any in a long time, now I am in need again, lol. Since I haven't purchased in such a long time most of my sources have disappeared. Can anyone recommend a good, reasonably priced place to purchase roving or top? I like exotic fiber blends but also just plain wool. Thanks so much.


Have you contacted any of the Spinning Guilds in Ohio? They may be able to help you with your query. Here is a list of spinning Guilds in Ohio. The list was taken from the Interweave Spinning Guilds Directory: U.S. and International. Interweave publish an excellent magazine, _ Spin Off_ and I have been buying it now for over 25 years. They also publish another excellent magazine which I have purchased for many years, _Piecework_. Both have excellent articles on our craft.

OHIO SPINNING GUILDS
Akron
Tudor Spinners
Contact: David Macseoinin
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Bowling Green
Black Swamp Spinners Guild of NW Ohio
Website: www.blackswampspinnersguild.org
Contact: Susan Cayton, 24477 Dixie Hyw., Perrysburg, OH 43551
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 4198745633
________________________________________
Canfield
The Spinning Group
Contact: Barb Moff
________________________________________
Canton
Canton Weavers & Spinners Guild
Contact: Kathy Fleeher, 1001 Market Ave N, Canton, OH 44702
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: (330) 453-7666
________________________________________
Carrollton (Algonquin Mill At Petersburg)
Algonquin Spinning & Weaving Guild
Contact: Nancy Ganyard, 6688 Alabama Ave NW, Canal Fulton, OH 44614-9745
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 330-854-3304
Contact: David Lewis, 6688 Middlebranch, Canton, OH 44721
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 330-499-2345
________________________________________
Kirtland
Western Reserve Spinners and Weavers Guild
Website: www.wrspinweave.org
Contact: Nancy Curtiss, 1210 Lloyd Ave., Aurora, OH 44202
Phone: 330.995.3811
Contact: Nora Eason
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Lima, Allen County
Hawg Creek Spinners & Weavers Guild
Contact: Janeen Aschemeier, 2070 W. High Street, Lima, OH 45805
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Lore City
Ohio Hills Spinning and Weaving Guild
Contact: JoAnn Swank, PO Box 35, Kipling, OH 43750
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 740-432-7091
________________________________________
Medina
Medina Spinning and Weaving Guild
Website: medinaspinweave.wordpress.com/
Contact: Becky Monegan
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Newark
Central Ohio Handspinning &Weaving;
Contact: Connie Harrington, 9759 Wince Rd. N.E., Newark, OH 43055
Phone: 740-404-2110
________________________________________
North Central Ohio
Lorain County Spinners & Weavers Guild
Website: www.locoguild.com
Contact: Betsy Bruce, 517 W. College St. , Oberlin, OH 44074
Contact: Eboni Johnson
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Canfield
The Spinning Group
Contact: Barb Moff
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Cleveland
Fleece & Flax Guild
Contact: Joyce Jones
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Columbus
Central Ohio Weavers Guild
Website: www.cowg.org
Contact: Dee Dee Ptaszek
________________________________________
Midwest
Weaver's Guild of Miami Valley
Contact: Cay Dietz, P.O. Box 825, Yellow Springs, na 45387
________________________________________
Oxford
Fancier Fibers
Contact: Tari Spurlock, 3152 Oxford-Trenton Road, Oxford, OH 45056
________________________________________
SE Ohio
Fiber Club
Contact: Marti Dolata, 25 Public Square, Nelsonville, OH 45764
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 740 753-3885
________________________________________
Southeastern Ohio
River Cities Fiber Clan
Contact: Mitzi Ross, 113 Nelson Ave, south point, OH 45680
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 740-377-9516
________________________________________
Southwest Ohio
Weavers Guild of Greater Cincinnati
Website: www.weaversguildcincinnati.org
Contact: Mary Anne Cella, 2334 Cross Village Dr, Miamisburg, OH 45342
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 937-434-9998
Contact: Moya Jones, 5674 Elm Hill Ln., Fairfield, OH 45014

Interweave Spinning Guilds Directory: U.S. and International
http://www.interweave.com/spinning-guilds-directory/


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Me too


The Spinning Guilds in Florida may be able to help you with a source for your fibre.

FLORIDA SPINNING GUILDS

Statewide (Statewide Guild)
Florida Tropical Weavers
Website: www.ftwg.org
Contact: Jody Cosby, 20 Orange Avenue, Rockledge, FL 32955
Contact: Karen Simpson, 1016 76th St NW, Bradenton, FL 34209
Phone: 941-792-1635
________________________________________
Tampa/Pasco/Hernando Counties
Suncoast Fiber Guild
Contact: Dawn Allison, 5522 9th street, Zephyrhills, FL 33542
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 813-788-4175
________________________________________
Central Florida
Weavers of Orlando
Contact: Julie Zimmerman, 250 carolina ave #402B, winter park, FL 32789
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 321.277.6103
________________________________________
Charlotte, Lee, Collier counties
Weavers of Char-Lee
Contact: Ricki Howie
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 239-995-5952
________________________________________
Emerald-Gulf Coast
Choctawhatchee Bay Spinning Guild
Contact: Judy Atchison, 1406 Pearl S. Buck Court, Niceville, FL 32578
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Emerald-Gulf Coast
Strictly Weavers
Contact: Judy Atchison, 1406 Pearl S. Buck Court, Niceville, FL 32578
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Hernando/Lake County
Sunshine State Fiber Arts Guild
Contact: Kimberly Buchy, 6190 Soffel Drive, Brooksville, FL 34602
E-mail: [email protected]
Contact: Jane Dula, 19845 Bill Collins Road, Eustis, FL 32736
E-mail: [email protected]
________________________________________
Sarasota
Manasota Weavers Guild
Website: www.manasotaweaversguild.com
Contact: Mary Wildrick
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 941-955-0283
Contact: Martha Oppenheimer
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 941-378-8308
________________________________________
Sarasota
SWAY Guild
Contact: Debra Lambert, 1524 Fruitville Rd., Sarasota, FL 34236
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 941-954-8696
________________________________________
Tampa Bay
Tampa Bay Surface Design Guild
Website: www.surfacedesignguild.com
Contact: Cynthia Townley
E-mail: [email protected]

This list was taken from the Interweave Spinning Guilds Directory: U.S. and International
http://www.interweave.com/spinning-guilds-directory/


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, I used to be a member of the Black Swamp Spinners Guild.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Thanks, I used to be a member of the Black Swamp Spinners Guild.


You are most welcome, I am glad I could help.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I have some luxury wool and some wool/silk blend for sale if you are interested.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fancy Fibers in Texas has everything you could need. Also has an etsy store.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Yarn Barn, Lawrence, Kansas


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Would you be interested in raw fleece? I have white Alpaca and will have some Montedale as soon as I can get my 2 girls sheared.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have raw fleeces and roving by the oz/lb from my American Miniature Cheviots - my website it at the bottom here


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Etsy is a good source if you only want small quantities. There are a number of good places in the Uk too, but you may not want to pay the shipping charges. 
www.scottishfibres.co.uk
www.winghamwoolworks.co.uk
www.worldofwool.com


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought from this lady here is her info. I also have bought from a lady Barbara Greer on FB I can get her info for you she has a bit alpaca and llama for sale right now. I paid $7.50 for a 4 oz dyed braid but I bought six her reg price is $9 a braid she has some wonderful colors. She also has wool silk mix to.


----------



## pasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Paradise Fibers, in Spokane, Wa is an absolutely wonderful place to shop on the web. They have great service and a wonderful selection of fibers for us spinners, as well as most other things fiber related. I've used them off and on for several years and have always had good results.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The woolery.com has great product to.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

For silk hankies, which I am enjoying spinning, my go-to is Blue Moon. They have an incredible selection of colors, absolutely amazing.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

World of wool in the UK. Their postage prices are good too. I know many American spinners and dyers who buy from them


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just bought some on Etsy. Edgewood Garden Studio, she has some amazing fiber, I didn't find it over priced, Etsy has many, many shops selling fiber.I also purchased some from some Canadian shops on Etsy, exchange, duty, shipping is pricey from the States. I tried ebay but Etsy had a much better selection ♥


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I have raw fleeces and roving by the oz/lb from my American Miniature Cheviots - my website it at the bottom here


I am spinning Cheviot right now for the first time and it is really lovely to spin with.♥


----------

